# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  False ceiling on vermiculite - concerned about asbestos

## rssluca

Hi all, 
I had my false ceiling installed today, and I noted the workers were actually drilling into the ceiling, not shooting nails? (electrician did to install cables) 
The apartment (late 60s, Sydney north) is being completely renovated and still needs to be painted and flooring installed. I also removed all carpet and left all the underlay outside, will install floorboards over it. 
I also looked into the NSW database of property containing asbestos and mine is not in the list. (EDIT - realised now this only for loose fill) 
The plasterers are going to come back on Sunday to sand, then I need to clean the place. 
Bit concerned as I read mixed things about short vs long term exposure and real potential threat. Do not want to live in a contaminated place and do not know if and for how long this will be the case as the ceiling is now sealed (will install downlights but there is insulation in between. 
I am wearing a P2 half face mask and using a 20L vacuum with bag and HEPA. The place is dusty so will have to wet clean all walls (pre-paint) and windows as well. 
Am I stressing too much?

----------


## pharmaboy2

Yes you are stressing too much.  Loads of threads on this subject. 
anyway, the pros tend to take a sample and pay the $100 to get it.  Rare for it to contain asbestos (means it was imported from Canada ).  Nearly all the dust you see is from the slab above it.  Wait for it to settle, then vacuum the whole area (which youll have to do anyway) 
option 2, is to have 2 people drill each hole, one holding a vacuum cleaner to the hole, while the other drills - common method to cut dust down in any renovation circumstance - grinding especially

----------

